# Fiance - What are our chances of getting a fiance visa?



## ChouChou1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi

I have been with my chinese fiance for 1 and a half years. She moved to china after her visa expired recently, we were both studying in Dublin. We have decided to apply for a fiance visa and hopefully tie the knot before Teresa May's crazy new rules come in to play. Basically our situation is this:

We are both masters graduates
My fiance has fluent english, she has an 8 in Ielts
I am employed and paid 15,000 a year.
I do not have any savings as of yet. However, my mother is a professor and would be willing to co-sponsor my fiance.
We have proof that our relationship is genuine, that we have met and that we have been in contact everyday since she left.
I have a house to live in with my fiance, that is owned by my parents.

What are our chances of getting a fiance visa? I love my fiance very much and it has been killing me to be away from her, I am now scared that under the new rules she wont be able to come back here. Are there any tips for helping to ensure that we are awarded the visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ChouChou1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been with my chinese fiance for 1 and a half years. She moved to china after her visa expired recently, we were both studying in Dublin. We have decided to apply for a fiance visa and hopefully tie the knot before Teresa May's crazy new rules come in to play. Basically our situation is this:
> 
> ...


You don't need to get married before June - just make sure she gets awarded her fiancée visa before then.
You stand a good chance. Just provide relevant documentary evidence for maintenance (bank statement, job contract, pay slips etc) and accommodation (letter from your parents, proof of ownership/occupation like council tax bill and size - number of bedroom and number of occupants). Evidence of genuine relationship, and letter by each of you outlying your relationship from the start to the present day and hope for the future - to settle permanently in UK.
She meets English requirement because she has Masters taught in English(?)
Your parents can sign a sponsorship undertaking form: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf.
Your fiancée has to apply for it in China: 
UK Border Agency | Fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of a British citizen or settled person
UK Border Agency | UK Border Agency in China


----------



## ChouChou1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You don't need to get married before June - just make sure she gets awarded her fiancée visa before then.


Hi

Thats very reassuring thanks. Do you mean that if we get her the fiance visa the new rules in june will not affect us when it comes to applying for a marriage visa? How long does it usually take to process a visa application? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ChouChou1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thats very reassuring thanks. Do you mean that if we get her the fiance visa the new rules in june will not affect us when it comes to applying for a marriage visa? How long does it usually take to process a visa application? Thanks for all your help.


We don't yet know if application for further leave to remain as spouse or indefinite leave to remain (ILR or settlement) will be subject to similar financial requirement, or only for first-time applicant from abroad. I'd have thought that provided you have your fiancé(e) visa, you are in the clear. But even then, we don't yet know if the 5-year probationary period will affect you. So there are a lot of questions to which we don't yet have answers. Clearly you will be on a safer ground by being married before June - then the only worry is about 2 or 5 years for settlement.
Current processing time for fiancé(e) visa depends on which VFS Global office you submit your application to. It can take up to 3 months, but current data is inaccessible at the moment.


----------

